# Win7 sauber installieren auf PB-Notebook



## zombie82 (23. Januar 2011)

moin zusammen 

is das erste mal dass ich hier was nachfrage und hoffe es hilft was 

Ich habe ein Packard Bell EasyNote LM 85 Notebook mit Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit.
Habe mir die Recoverydatenträger angefertig für den Fall dass ich sie mal brauch, zusätzlich habe ich auch eine normale Win7 Home Premium 64Bit DVD hier.

Meine Frage ist nun, kann ich einfach die Festplatte formatieren und die normale Win7 Version mit dem Key unten auf dem Notebook verwenden oder sind im Gerät vielleicht Mechanismen eingebaut die das verhindern bzw. mir bei einer sauberen installation Probleme machen könnten?

Wäre toll wenn mir da jemand weiterhelfen könnte der damit schon Erfahrungen gesammelt hat denn leider ist die Recovery ja ziemlich überladen und wenn ich dran denke wie lahm das Notebook in den ersten Tagen war möchte ich lieber ein "sauberes" Windows drauf haben ohne den ganzen mist von Packard Bell.
Alles nötige hab ich ja da aber ob es einfach so geht weiß ich nun nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Januar 2011)

Also, ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass das kein Problem ist, mit dem Key des Notebooks auch eine normale Vollversion zu installieren, sofern die Version dazu passt. Ging bei XP und vista bei mit jeweils einwandfrei. Problematisch könnte lediglich der Fall "key für 32bit, DVD ist 64bit" sein. Aber bei Dir stimmt ja auch das überein.

Zudem muss ja an sich auch die Chance bestehen, zB bei einem Festplatten-Neukauf seine windowslizenz auch nutzen zu können, d.h. was meiner Meinung nach mindestens funktionieren müßte wäre eine Neuinstall mit Deiner Receovery-Sicherung, selbst falls Du die Platte formatiert hast und die Installation mit der VOllversion-DVD nicht klappen sollte.


----------



## zombie82 (24. Januar 2011)

danke schön dann werd ich es mal wagen


----------



## klauschwein (24. Januar 2011)

die keys sind unabhängig von der verwendeten version (zumindest bei win7 pro). du kannst also auch einen x86-key verwenden um eine x64-version zu installieren.
ich beziehe meine ms-lizenzen über elms und hatte stets freie wahl welche version ich installiere.
wenn du einen "hardwarewechsel" machst, kann es höchstens sein, dass die online-aktivierung nicht funktioniert und du mit dem ms-support telefonieren musst. das ist aber i.d.r. auch kein problem


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (24. Januar 2011)

das problem ist, dass die elms lizenzen wohl volumenlizenzen für beide versionen ist.
zumidnest sind die keys bei meinem kumpel und mir und weiteren alle gleich gewese


----------



## Cat_Wiesel (24. Januar 2011)

Mach dir auf jeden Fall eine Sicherung mit Acronis True Image, das biste du zu 100% auf der sicheren Seite!

ELMS Keys? Bist du Student?









www.fliesen-hess.de


----------



## doodlez (24. Januar 2011)

eventuell das Windows auf nen Usb Stick machen mit Win to flash, hatte bisher ab und zu mal das vergnügen das man nicht von der Dvd installieren konnte


----------



## klauschwein (24. Januar 2011)

Cat_Wiesel schrieb:


> Mach dir auf jeden Fall eine Sicherung mit Acronis True Image, das biste du zu 100% auf der sicheren Seite!
> 
> ELMS Keys? Bist du Student?



offensichtlich 

@BlackMaster1990: ich habe 2 keys angefodert - folglich auch zwei verschiedene. soweit ich weiss gibt es auch für win7 keine volumenlizenzen mehr sonder nur noch spezielle modelle für unternehmen... 5x ultimate oder so ein spaß


----------



## zombie82 (25. Januar 2011)

ist ja toll das so viele antworten drauf kommen aber ich frage mich gerade ob ihr gelesen habt was ich nach der antwort von Herbboy geschrieben habe?

er hat mir dir frage beantwortet und alles was danach geschrieben wurde hat nicht mehr viel mit meinem anfänglichen problem zu tun und ich kann echt nur mit dem kopf schütteln.

ich will nix sichern ich will den ganzen mist löschen.
warum soll ich einen x86-key mit ner x64-version verwenden wenn ich vorher ne x64-version drauf hatte und somit auch nen x64-key habe?
ich will auch keinen hardwarewechsel machen sonst hätte ich es doch auch geschrieben. 

sorry aber wer lesen kann...


----------



## klauschwein (25. Januar 2011)

wenns dir nicht passt, solltest du wohl auf dem postweg beschwerde beim forenbetreiber einlegen 

soo wichgtig bist du nun auch nicht, dass wir die diskussion sofort beenden, nur weil du schon mit einer antwort zufrieden bist. 

ansonsten gilt wie sonst auch: "beschweren dürfen sich nur 80-jährige in begleitung ihrer eltern"


----------



## zombie82 (25. Januar 2011)

so war das nich gemeint, es stört nur etwas was in foren immer wieder abgeht... anfangs gehts um ein notebook und 30 seiten später gehts womöglich auf einmal um erdbeereis und das ist doch nich sinn der sache


----------



## schneiderbernd (25. Januar 2011)

jep!!!...gib mal bescheid obs geklappt hat...habe das selbe vor!


----------



## klauschwein (25. Januar 2011)

zombie82 schrieb:


> so war das nich gemeint, es stört nur etwas was in foren immer wieder abgeht... anfangs gehts um ein notebook und 30 seiten später gehts womöglich auf einmal um erdbeereis und das ist doch nich sinn der sache



sind wir doch mal ehrlich: was will man auf diesem board noch "versauen"... hier herrscht doch schon die blanke anarchie


----------

